# Which Bi/Di-Pole Side surrounds?



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

So I've been working on getting my home theater to as "perfect" as I can get it... until I decide to upgrade again.

Currently I have Jamo speakers all around, 5.1, S60 Center, S606 Mains and S602 rears. 

I've been looking to upgrade to a 7.1 setup since I have the space and was wondering what you guys would recommend for Bi/Di-pole side surrounds that would blend pretty well with my current ones. Or any other suggestions.

Currently my seating position is 12/14 feet away from the screen, and roughly 11.5 feet from the front mains, and about 4.5-5.5 feet away from the rear surrounds. The two side walls are pretty close at 2.5 feet from seats closest to the wall, and about 5.5 feet from the main seat.

I was looking at some BP1.2X from Definitive Technology, and also the Jamo E8SUR.2.

My budget is currently around $300 and up to $600. I prefer to keep it closer to the low end though lol.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, welcome.
I think most people would likely recommend another pr. of S602 and that would be a good way to go. There really is no need for bi/di pole speakers with today's surround formats. Personally I still like them and use a hybrid bi/di in my set-up. 
I'm not familiar with Jamo but, I'd look into the Jamo C80, should be able to pick up a pr. for right around $600 or maybe less with a little shopping.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, tKFury!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with the S602 reccomendation.


----------



## Tankramer (Apr 13, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> I agree with the S602 reccomendation.


I wish I had the kind of room you have to work with! I recently heard the definitives at a local magnolia store. I was intrigued by the size and thought they would fit in my living room better than my fx500i's. Size was great, but the sound was not as clear as I was expecting. I'm sure many factors were involved in the way they sounded, but based on what I heard there I wouldn't buy them. If you like your jamo's, stay with that line. At least you know they match


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Dipole is awesome with that size of room... :unbelievable: Welcome HTS..


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Sorry for interrupting in the thread since i am also a newbie  around here . Myself i already have a 7.2 but i am changing also my surrounds for Bi/Dipole speakers . Those choices that you mentioned era great , after audition several speakers i decide to make the move on Axiom QS8 or 4 and they are on your price range .


----------



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait time. I definitely appreciate the advice.

I went ahead and found some Sapphire DiPole SS. They are dual 1" tweeters with a 6.5 or 5.5 inch mid. They sound really good as sides, very spacious and not localized at all. 

After letting Auddyssey work it's magic, and reading the distances.. I was pretty much spot on with my guesses. 
I'm not sure if im able to post a picture yet though lol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I own the Axiom QS-8s for side surround and like them


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tKFury said:


> Sorry for the long wait time. I definitely appreciate the advice.
> 
> I went ahead and found some Sapphire DiPole SS. They are dual 1" tweeters with a 6.5 or 5.5 inch mid. They sound really good as sides, very spacious and not localized at all.
> 
> ...


Nice i had my eyes on the Paradigm ADP-390 but way out of my price range


----------



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

Andre said:


> I own the Axiom QS-8s for side surround and like them


I was looking at those but I couldn't find anyone/retailers in my area that had them out for Demo use.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Axiom is an internet dealer. They have a 30day in home trial

http://www.axiomaudio.com/guarantee.html


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good purchase, tk. It sounds like you're happy with the new sound, and that's the main goal. Nice room, too, I like the use of acoustic panels you've integrated. Are those DIY or did you buy them ready-to-hang?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

FYI I have a 7.2 system installed and with the exception of Disney and maybe a very few others , there is almost no Blu rays encoded in 7 channel surround. so if your like me and watch mainly blu rays in True HD it will almost always be in 5 channel surround


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

They look like the ERD-1 from Emotiva.


----------

